# Rabbit sitting on wet ground



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

My rabbits (Leon and Evie) have hutches outside, with runs attached. The runs are on concrete and they also have a run on the grass. 

The problem is that even though the runs are covered, the ground obviously gets wet when it rains. And Leon insists on sitting on the wet ground, and the fur on his tail and hocks gets matted to his legs (not exactly matted, but stuck to his legs and looks bad, even when it dries). I'm scared that it will hurt his skin, though he's not sitting in urine, just water. 

I sweep the runs out everyday, and they have litter trays in the run (which stay dry and I clean everyday). Evie will sit in her littertray and stay clean, but Leon won't. He always sat in one spot nearest to where Evie sits, so I moved the littertray to there, but now he's sitting at the other side!

Will it cause him any problems to always get wet legs? Will his fur mat like a dog's would? Or does anyone have any suggestions to stop him. :? I can't think of anything to put on the floor that wouldn't be soaking wet.

I've been putting him out on the grass as much as possible, but then he'll sit out in the rain! And he has a house in the grass run. Silly rabbit.

In two months he'll be moving to the shed anyway (with the grass run still during the day) so that should sort it. I just don't want his skin to get hurt in the meantime, or his fur to be matted (cos God only knows how I'd groom it!)

Thanks if anyone has any ideas


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 6, 2010)

when that happens to my bunnies i give them a bath but not all bunnies like to get bathed when my bunnies object to getting a bath i lay them down wipe them off with some water and brush their fur 
hope i helped but i dont know if that was what you were looking for!:biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 6, 2010)

As long as the weather is fair, he should be alright. The problem arises when a rabbit is wet and the area is drafty because rabbits can become chilled easily. But if he is intentionally sitting out in the rain, he's probably ok. Rabbits know internally what is good and bad for them, so if it were a threat to his health, he would likely go somewhere to stay dry by instinct.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks 

Before he moves into his shed I might give him a bath and brush so he'll be nice and clean from them on, hopefully


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 7, 2010)

haha thats a good idea:biggrin2:


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 8, 2010)

If he is dirty, try get the dirt off with (baby) wipes.
Baths are never recommened for rabbits because they can get sick. I gave my rabbit a bath before and she was fine, but they can get chills. Make sure you keep your bun warm after the bath  Make sure you dry him properly


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 8, 2010)

Good idea with the baby wipes. I'll try that if he gets dirty


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 8, 2010)

Or maybe just give him a bath in a tiny bit of water. I'd only get the water on the underneath of the legs. But he has actually started sitting in his litter tray (which I keep clean) instead of the ground! So hopefully he will just groom his own legs. They already look better


----------

